# callmakers (Alan Sentell and Melvin Newman)



## Gaswamp (Aug 29, 2008)

Anyone ever heard of a callmaker named Melvin Newman?


----------



## Greg Tench (Aug 29, 2008)

Swamp, Never heard of him ??? Wheres he from???


----------



## Gaswamp (Aug 29, 2008)

Don't know Greg.  I bought one of his box calls on silent auction at the GWF banquet last night.


----------



## Greg Tench (Aug 29, 2008)

Gaswamp said:


> Don't know Greg.  I bought one of his box calls on silent auction at the GWF banquet last night.



The main thing is how does it sound???


----------



## Gaswamp (Aug 29, 2008)

very good....main reason in buying


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 29, 2008)

Don`t think so Swamp. Post us a pic of it.


----------



## Gaswamp (Aug 29, 2008)

here are some pics of the box call

Also another nice little pot call I picked up for a steal.  I'm sure everyone knows this guy though


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 29, 2008)

Those do look nice!!


----------



## Gaswamp (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Nic,  that wood on the striker is real neat too.

box call is Brazilian purple heart and Honduran mahogany


----------



## Greg Tench (Aug 29, 2008)

That is a beauty of a box!!! Yep and Alan has been known to make a good call or two.


----------



## Turkeycaller (Aug 30, 2008)

I think you mean Melvin Newman ?


----------



## Gaswamp (Aug 30, 2008)

Thats it turkey caller!
Thank you turkey caller.  I never could read very well


----------



## Nitro (Aug 30, 2008)

Now I have heard of Melvin Newman. He makes great callers. 

Mr.Melvin is featured in Mickel's first book. I believe he still lives in Morrow, GA.


----------



## Gaswamp (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks fellas.  By the way they had one of Lee Chadwick's long box calls at the banquet as well.  Unfortunately it was a door prize and not on the silent auction


----------



## GADAWGS (Aug 30, 2008)

You got two nice calls. As far as mine on the door prize, I would rather have the door


----------



## GAGE (Aug 30, 2008)

I also have a Melvin Newman box that was bought at a NWTF banquet about 7 years ago.


----------



## frankwright (Aug 30, 2008)

Melvin Newman was the long time head of the Clayton county Water Authority, one of the nations most awarded water system.
Hence the Wetlands Center is named in his honor.

I have seen him on TV and actually in person a few times and he has been involved in Turkey hunting and call making for a while.
I heard he makes really good box calls but have never had one.


----------



## BOB_HARWELL (Aug 30, 2008)

Melvin has been a regular at Uni Coi for many years,

          BOB


----------



## Gaswamp (Aug 30, 2008)

Lee, by the way FredW ended up winning your door prize.


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Aug 30, 2008)

I talked to Mr Melvin at the Turkeyrama earlier this year. We had a great friend in common and he had one Melvins early calls. Larry sure did learn alot from Melvin while they worked together. I guess you could say I learned alot from Melvin as well. He would teach our friend on their hunts and he would in turn teach me. They don't get no better than Mr. Melvin. Tim


----------



## GADAWGS (Aug 30, 2008)

Gaswamp said:


> Lee, by the way FredW ended up winning your door prize.




I will be sure to pass on my condolences


----------



## newmoon (Aug 31, 2008)

I  think that crystal call was the one that was second place in the Ga state comp. in 07 in atlanta. The reason I say this is I havent made many in that style with a crystal soundboard.                              alan


----------



## Gaswamp (Aug 31, 2008)

Alan it is definitely gonna get carried this coming spring.  its got turkey all in it.


----------



## Gaswamp (Sep 2, 2008)

Alan, I meant to ask you what type of wood is the striker?


----------



## discounthunter (Sep 3, 2008)

met mr.newman 2 years ago in unicio.super nice guy,i picked up a prototype of his.


----------



## Hawghead (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah I bought one of his box calls for about 35-40.00 back around the mid 90's.  Its a good sounding box.


----------



## newmoon (Sep 4, 2008)

Gaswamp, The Striker Is Bocote With A Maple Top. Alan


----------



## Gaswamp (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks Alan thought it might be bocote.  Look forward to using it this spring


----------



## BoomerGAOutdoors (Mar 17, 2011)

*Melvin Newman Calls*

*Melvin is a true southern gentleman.* 
From the first day we met in his office we became instant friends. I think Clayton County Water Works was the only job he ever had. 30+ years.

His calls are rated in the Top20 calls in the world. It seems the call makers that are rated higher than him aren't living anymore. It's like all artist's work. If they aren't alive to make more, the value goes higher.


----------



## abolt2506 (Mar 21, 2011)

Melvin is a class act and makes great calls. they have some of his calls for sale at the Army Navy store in Stockbridge.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 18, 2014)

Me and my dad were going through some old huntin' stuff at his house last night and came across three Melvin Newman box calls, each personalized, one for my dad, brother and me. Pretty neat.

It still sounds great and I'll be taking it to the woods this year. 

Mine is called the "Lonnie Mabry box call" and it was #5 of 30.


----------

